# First case in Ohio involving new restitution value for white-tailed deer



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Two Plead Guilty to Poaching $13,000 Trophy Buck
First case in Ohio involving new restitution value for white-tailed deer

Chillicothe, OH - Two men convicted of the illegal taking of white-tailed deer have been ordered to pay restitution of $12,988 according to the Ohio Department of Natural Resources (ODNR) Division of Wildlife. 

The Honorable Judge Thomas E. Bunch presided and assistant law director Michele Route prosecuted today over the first case in the State involving white-tailed deer restitution under Ohio's revised restitution law. The law went into effect March 2008 and allows the Ohio Division of Wildlife to seek an increased recovery value on all illegally harvested wildlife.

http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Home/News/NewsReleaseArchives/tabid/19075/EntryID/815/Default.aspx


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

WY - Repeat poachers may face felony charges

CHEYENNE -- People who repeatedly poach trophy game animals in Wyoming could face felony charges under a bill the state Legislature will consider in the session starting next month.

The Wyoming Game Wardens Association is pushing the bill. It would establish that anyone convicted of poaching certain trophy game animals for the second time within a 10-year period could face a prison sentence of up to 10 years.

http://www.casperstartribune.net/ar.../wyoming/adef3e16e8b1b96d8725752300043eb8.txt


----------



## LyonArmonial (Nov 17, 2008)

"In addition to fines, restitution, license suspension and community service, the deer, firearms, and all other equipment used in the illegal activities were ordered forfeit. All venison was forfeited and will be donated to a local food pantry."

now THAT sounds like a plan!


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Michigan man fined $15,000 in poaching case

http://www.freep.com/article/20081220/NEWS06/81220034/1058/SPORTS10

12/20/08

SALIDA, Colo.  A Michigan man has been fined $15,000 for killing a Colorado mountain goat without a license.

Sixty-year-old Burt Vincent of Jackson, Mich., also faces a potential lifetime suspension of his hunting and fishing privileges in Colorado, Michigan and 28 other states because of an interstate compact.

Vincent pleaded no contest in Chaffee County Court on Dec. 10 to illegal possession of a mountain goat, illegally killing a trophy animal in Colorado and hunting a mountain goat without a license.

Jack and Susan Derr of Florissant pleaded guilty to multiple misdemeanor charges related to Vincent's case. Authorities say they admitted letting Vincent use their hunting licenses and were ordered to pay $10,000 to the Colorado Operation Game Thief Fund.

The convictions stem from a two-year investigation by Colorado and Michigan authorities.


----------

